# I found this interesting and useful



## overmind (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.nber.org/sys-admin/linux-nas-raid.html

"Our double failure rate is about 5 orders of magnitude worse than that - the majority of single drive failures are followed by a second drive failure before redundancy is established."


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 10, 2011)

THanks, that was quite interesting and educating read


----------

